# Telewest Pace 2000 Series - IR adaptor dongle



## nootopian (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

I activated my first TIVO on December 9th over the phone and ordered the adaptor required to allow the TIVO to change channels on the telewest pace 2000 digital box.

A month later and I still havent received it (despite my bank account being debited the same day with the reference 'sky subscription' which confused me completely)

Twice TIVO customer services (once I can get through) have told me somebody would call back but they havent. On the most recent call the best they could do is tell me they would email the appropriate person and get back to me. 

My girlfriend is mocking me, telling me I should have just bought SkyPlus. 

I understand the adaptor sold (and not yet delivered) by TIVO for 29.99 can be purchased online for £8 from
t i v o l a n d d o t c o m 
(sorry forum software wouldnt let me post url in normal form)

So I am going to try this and attempt to get a refund from TIVO. I believe most credit card companies will do this if an online order is not delivered within 30 days.

I hope this post may help save some people some time and money.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Firstly, welcome to the Tivolution. Secondly, please slap your poor, mis-informed and quite possibly dillusional GF for me 

Yes, Tivo CS in the UK is run by Sky Subscriber Services Ltd. Rest assured that that is _all_ they do for them though.

Also, when you do finaly get your dongle, if you place the wand just over the third digit and about an inch 'out' from the STB you should get 99.9% perfect channel changes


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Nov 23, 2004)

I've got one lying on a shelf mate, you can have it for P&P, lets say a tenner?

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi, if it does turn up you should get a returns form also?? I did for a replacment peanut years ago.

I use a dongle (from ebay £5 in my case) with my Pace 2000, I NEVER need to reset my STB and always get 100% channel changes with it, so go get and enjoy your tivo.


----------



## nootopian (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help guys. I am starting to feel the love already.

Parrot - thanks for offer, I am watching an ebay auction right now and if that doesnt work out Ill be in touch.

6022tivo - you returned a peanut? you are a better consumer activist than I can ever hope to be. good work.

im off to buy a lost dvd to make domestic peace.

thanks again


----------



## nootopian (Jan 7, 2006)

Today I received a package with SKY logos, it contained a despatch note for a Tivo cable adaptor and for some reason a...

scart lead

but no cable adaptor.

I would love to be a tivo evangelist like so many on these forums but they are making it very hard


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You're not having much luck, are you  Hope you sort it all out soon. Believe me, after a week you'll wonder how you ever managed without one!


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

And I have only received a Peanut off them...  

BTW, A Peanut is what we call the remote..

You are not having much luck are you...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

nootopian - if I were you I would ring Tivo CS up and ask for a refund and then buy from Tivoland who have a good reputation here and are half the price! You've waited too long and got the wrong thing from Tivo CS.

Try not to be too discouraged. When I got my Tivo I had a Pace 4000 and wasn't expecting to need a dongle. The day I got my Tivo Telewest issued an update that broke IR control for the 4000 so I have to wait a week for a dongle from Tivo CS anyway - I guess they were more on the ball back then!

It is worth the wait but I sympathise that this must be frustrating.


----------

